
Show HN: A WebRTC/Material UI app that pairs users randomly - speakrandom
https://www.speakrandom.com
======
kburman
I loved the idea. UI is a little bit confusing.

\- "Waiting" can be replaced with "Waiting for user"

\- "Next room" should be exited as a separate element not part of the list. It
looks like its some action can be performed on list items.

~~~
speakrandom
Thanks for the feedback. I'll definitely change the Waiting for the Waiting
for user. Some other people have told me that it was a bit confusing before as
well.

Next room I'll have to think a bit more to make it look nice and be separate
as well. Thanks again for the tips!

